# 2008 Massey Ferguson 1529 starts on only the start charge from fuel pump



## neav8or (2 mo ago)

Tractor has run great all these years, brush hogging for 3-4 hours and it ran great and just died. Replaced the fuel pump and not the problem (in fact new one didn't work), replaced with old one and got diesel up to injectors, bleed valve- but nothing out of injector lines. I removed the woodward stop solenoid and can't read the part number. Pretty sure that is it. Any ideas of the number? I have found many similar ones- but who knows. Anyone have a part manual that can help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Massey parts list shows 6242128M1. Only $250. Might want to test things a bit more and make sure you need that. Does it run with solenoid removed? That's a good starting point.


----------



## neav8or (2 mo ago)

Great idea- thank you for your help!!!


----------



## neav8or (2 mo ago)

For help people with future similar issues- It was an ignition problem. Stop Switch has 3 wire system Black- Ground, Red- field should be 12V whenever key is on (holds plunger in) and White- exciter wire (pulls plunger in). I had no voltage to the red wire and by-passed it and it worked great. Parts OO. Agriteer has been amazing- fast shipping and fair pricing
169 N Groffdale Road
Leola, PA 17540
717-656-2321


----------

